# Please Help!!



## BillyVille (Apr 11, 2008)

Im going to have a custom stand that has a 75 gallon and a 55g on each side of it. And I want cichlids in them!

The 75 gallon will have 5 clown loaches, 15 cardinal tetras, 5 angel fish, some discus, rams and some other american cichlids.

The two 55 gallon tanks are strickly african cichlids, with a school of chaser fish.

My question is can you help me decide what to stock in these tanks? What would be the perfect stocking list. I want as many fish as I can possibly cram in each tank, so the BIG cichlids are out! I hope I can have Demasoni Cichlids, Frontosa Cichlids, and Maingano Cichlids, they are my favorite!

Thanks in advance!

edit...
Also what makes a good clean-up crew for african cichlids?? Any other fish get along with them?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Hello BillyVille, welcome to Cichlid-forum.com!

You can't keep Frontosa in a 55 gallon, so those are out.

There are several options for a 55 gallon. Have a look through the COOKIE CUTTER for some suggestions.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Joea is right, you can't do frontosa in a 55g.
I'd do the demasoni and yellow labs in one 55g.. I hear they do well together if the numbers are right and look good together.
In the other 55g. I'd do the maingano, albino socolofi, and rusty cichlids. I've never had the rusties (I.sprengerae) though.


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

Correct! Frontosas are much much too large and will most likly eat the smaller ones when grown.


----------



## BillyVille (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! *** looked at the cookie cutter 55g page but dont really understand all the real fish names so it doesnt help me any  Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Most of the "real fish names" on the cookie cutter pages are linked to the fish profiles, which will have common names where available, and links to species articles. There are a lot of threads about stocking for 55g too, so try using the "search" feature to take a look at what's most commonly recommended!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It's important to familiarize yourself with scientific names. There is too much room for error using trade names (do a search for Electric Blue, for example) and there are many species suitable for your 55 that don't have trade names, _Pseudotropheus saulosi_ or _Paracyprichromis brieni_ to name a couple. No one is expecting you to learn Latin, I still don't pronounce many of them properly, but when I'm looking for a specific fish, there's never any confusion about what it is I'm after.

As pancakeloach mentioned, the names in the cookie cutter are links to their profiles, so there's really no effort in doing some research on them.


----------



## BillyVille (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok I get what your saying now! thanks for the help!


----------

